# Side effects of using Magnesium



## 18457 (Jun 21, 2005)

I've had IBS - C most of my life. I will go up to 5 weeks without any movement at all. Since I started coming here I am trying magnesium. I started slowly and I am now using 1000 mg's a day. It's helping me go. I'm going about every 4 days, which is wonderful for me, but I'm getting really bad bloating and I am really uncomfortable most days. Is this normal? Should I cut back on my dosage? I'm afraid if I do that I'll stop going again.Thanks,Sue


----------



## 16279 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Sue,I take 6 grams of time release vitamin C daily plus 600mg magnesium daily. Works fine for me.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Are there any side effects that are long lasting and effect the colon. I have read laxatives can do this but was wondering if magnesium causes the same thing.


----------



## 22110 (Sep 18, 2005)

I had really bad gas and bloating for the first week or so on Magnesium Citrate. But that is gone now, and I began to go regularly on 600/day. After my bowels got in the habit, I reduced to 400 and am still fine. (I also take some fiber suppliment and eat a healthy diet with lots of veggies and fruits and exercise every day.) Praise God its working!!! I pray it will continue, and I will say prayer for you.God Bless.


----------



## 18457 (Jun 21, 2005)

I've been on it for a few weeks now and the gas and bloating is horrible. I'm taking Mag oxide, so I don't know if the side effects are worse than the citrate. Hopefully the bloating will subside. Thanks!Teach - my understanding is magnesium doesn't have any long lasting effects on the colon. You can use it without hurting anything.


----------



## 22110 (Sep 18, 2005)

That's the way I understand it. Magnesium is a vitamin (or mineral) in recomended daily amounts. It is the absence of Mag that causes long term effects.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well like many vitamins and minerals there can be problems with way too much as well as too little.Usually magnesium in people with good kidney function is not a problem but they do recommend limiting routine daily intake to 1000 mgs a day.It can mess with heart rhythm if you take in way more than you can deal with for too long.Now as you alter the stool consistancy (which is what magnesium does) it may cause something that is different than when your stool is all hard and dry and hard to pass. I'm not sure if it would increase gas production (the bacteria can't make gas out of it) but gas may move different when the stool is softer, maybe.Magnesium is an osmotic laxative, but those *DO NOT* cause the same sorts of long term colon problems that stimulatory laxatives cause, so should be safe for long term use as long as you don't overdose it routinely.K.


----------



## 23504 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Susieq, Did you go through all the testing to determine if you have colonic inertia? What does your GI say about the magnesium? gerwyscag


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Would 200mg. of magnesium cause multiple bowel movements.... does it stimulate the bowels that much??


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Depends on the person but I'd say no. Here's some generic info I found - a diet should contain around 400mg of magnesium each day (primary sources are green leafy foods). 1 cup of spinach contains around 160mg of magnesium.I'm taking 400mg of magnesium each day and sad to say, I wasn't consuming 400mg through food sources. No multiple movements per day and I'm happy if I have one each day or so. I wouldn't say it stimulates the bowels rather than it helps retain moisture so things move more easily.


----------



## 18457 (Jun 21, 2005)

Gerwyscag, My doctor has only sent me for a barium enema to see if there were any problems. That came back fine, so he says that it's just my normal cycle (I don't know how going every 5 weeks is normal though). So I'm trying to find solutions on my own. The magnesium is helping me go, but the gas is killing me. Thanks!!!


----------



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

I remember that magnesium didn't do anything but caused stupid sounds in my gut, so bad and loud that I haf to skip school. I thought that it was just a one time thing so I took it again in a few days. I threw up (and I can't stand when it happens)It was cherry flavored. Since then cherries aren't my favorite fruits and anything cherry flavored (which tasted like magnesia) makes me sick..So where do you buy pills of magnesia? I haven't seen it in CVS


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sickofit, Sounds like you used Milk of Magnesia, the flavored stuff; this is different from taking Magnesium supplements, which is what the others are talking about.Milk of Magnesia gives me gas, too, very painful. Magnesium supplements, on the other hand, give me no gas and they're the only way, i think, that I get any bowel movements.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

AnitaSue, Just a quick question, how much magnesium do you take in your supplement? I have never tried. I have taken the Mike of Magnesia when I am in trouble, but yes that gives me a lot of gas and fullness. Are there any worries about magnesium that one should know about? And, should you also take a calcium supplement with it? I heard someone else say that you should take both, but I am not sure and I don't know why.


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Calcium can constipate so be careful.ALSO... does anyone know if magnesium effects the rectum at all or just adds water to the colon?


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

Chmiel,The mag. supplement I take is called "Mega Magnesium" and I buy it at the grocery store here; 3 capsules = 400mg. I've been taking 4/day and it's been working for the most part. Lately, though, I've been under a lot of extra stress and my body isn't working well, so I might up my dose to 5/day to see if it helps.This specific supplement has magnesium from amino acid chelate, malate, citrate.I don't take calcium because my doc has been trying to regulate my BM's and calcium causes constipation. He said he'll have me add calcium "at a later date". I see him again next week, after not seeing him for 6 months.


----------



## chmiel0613 (Jul 22, 2004)

AnitaSue, Thank you for the info. I appreciate. Good luck at the doctors. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Just an update. I've been on magnesium for 2 months and it's still working fairly well. I also don't get my right side pain as much so I'm not taking donnatol for days in a row sometimes.I went to the ER today for something totally unrelated that may mess up my system though - pain med (tramadol) and muscle relax/spasm (flexeril).


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Can anyone relate taking calcium for your bones and ending up with constipation. I know the magnesium is put in the calcium to help with the possible side effect of taking calcium being constipation.Linda


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

The spouse takes one of those huge calcium pills everyday and is never constipated. She doesn't have IBS but the calcium doesn't seem to bother her.I think calcium pills are the largest pills before they'd have to resort to supositories.


----------



## 19745 (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ZigZag:Just an update. I've been on magnesium for 2 months and it's still working fairly well. I also don't get my right side pain as much so I'm not taking donnatol for days in a row sometimes.I went to the ER today for something totally unrelated that may mess up my system though - pain med (tramadol) and muscle relax/spasm (flexeril).


Zigzag...you mention "right side pain"Can you please explain what it is like, and anything else about it?Thanks


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by heart:Zigzag...you mention "right side pain"Can you please explain what it is like, and anything else about it?Thanks


If you look up the classic symptoms for gall bladder problems, that's the pain though it was ruled out by a hida scan. The right side (between the side and front really) just under the ribs. I can set it off by eating fatty foods or uncooked veggies like carrots. And on other days I wake up and can tell it's going to give me fits. Sometimes it feels like someone is constantly poking you with their finger.


----------



## 19745 (Jan 26, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by ZigZag:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by heart:Zigzag...you mention "right side pain"Can you please explain what it is like, and anything else about it?Thanks
> ...


Thanks for the information. I was unaware that raw vegies caused this pain (was aware of fatty foods). A hida scan I have never heard of (maybe it is known as something else) but I will go look it up on the net.Thanks again.heart


----------

